# Vintage 1980 Redline Proline



## King82 (Jun 19, 2018)

I have for sale an almost mint condition 1980 Redline Proline BMX bike that has been stored inside and has no rust. Bike has all the original stickers and multiple vintage parts that were upgrades when the bike was in its prime in the early 80’s. If you would like a list of all the upgraded parts let me know. Bike has been valued at as much as $2500 by A crediblesource on this site, but I would be willing to sell it for $2000 OBO. Pictures are attached, please message if you are interested. Thanks for looking!


----------

